
Ask HN: stopping caffeine - swah
So, I stopped drinking coffee for two days and I'm sleeping 10 hours per night. I used to wake up naturally after about 7 hours of sleep. Anyone else had this when they stopped? (I used to drink more than 1L per day)
======
Mz
This may be a short-term thing. When your body recovers, you will likely go
back to sleeping more normal amounts. (I haven't quit caffeine per se but have
gotten off a long list of medications.)

------
eof
You should be getting back to normal soon. That's a lot of coffee, are you not
experiencing heavy withdrawal?

I would definitely have a headache after stopping that much caffeine.

------
pbhjpbhj
What are you replacing the drink with. Just because you're not drinking coffee
don't forget you still need to take in fluids.

For me, when I've quit in the past, I tried variously ginger squash, herbal
teas and just water (hot or cold).

I tend to drink more caffeine drinks when I'm bored as a break from work and
because they are available.

~~~
swah
Yeah, I'm drinking some tea, I know that has caffeine too, but tea doesn't
make me feel like "Ohhh I need some more of this!" like coffee.

------
grillmaster
Why stop? well I've went cold turkey when i was in my teens at the time my
daily consumption is a bit less than a litter. Didn't remember remember
sleeping much more than usual but i when decide to start again coffee repels
me though not for long.

~~~
swah
I'm just trying to find out if it coffee makes me more anxious, but right now
I'm just sleepier.

~~~
rick888
"I'm just trying to find out if it coffee makes me more anxious, but right now
I'm just sleepier."

I quit caffeine a year ago and I went through the same symptoms. I slept for
10 hours a night for 3 or 4 days and then my sleep cycle went back to normal.

After quitting, I realized that it amplified my anxiety levels in many social
situations. It also put me in sort of a strange state-of-mind where my
emotions seemed dull (I'm comparing now to then). In a way, it made me more of
a compliant person.

I also can remember my dreams almost 3 or 4 times a week when I'm using not
caffeine. I still drink it once in a long while, but it doesn't really start
up the cycle anymore (I don't keep drinking coffee or pop on a regular basis).

~~~
swah
That's great to hear! I'll continue the experience then.

------
phamilton
You may need to reset your sleep cycle somehow.

[http://projectb14ck.org/how-to-reset-your-sleep-schedule-
ser...](http://projectb14ck.org/how-to-reset-your-sleep-schedule-seriously)

This was posted a while back. I found it a very interesting approach.

Good luck.

